# LittleLucy and Misty



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

These are my 2 rattie girls... They've gotten bigger now, though.


----------



## ratwings (Sep 3, 2006)

They are very cute! Misty lookes like a hooded lilac. Very pretty!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

sooo cute


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

I agree very cute


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Since you bumped this, heres some newer pics 









LittleLucy









Lucy









Lucy's second halloween









MisticMisty









Misty









Misty's second Halloween









Lucy's First Halloween last year 








Misty's First halloween


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh they are so adorable! ^_^


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Haha, Lucy the Hula Dancer! Cute! How long did she allow that to stay on?


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

She kept it on as long as I wanted her to. I had to cut it off afterwards tho!!


----------

